# Is this doe's rump as steep as it seems?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I basically got Saca as a companion for Daisy . . . is her rump as steep as it seems? i wasn't quite sure . . .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well for one her back legs are set to far forward, which gives her rump a steep appearance. I can't honestly say, but if her legs were set farther back she might not look so bad.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree w/ Sarah


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The rump can be "fixed" with the right leg set...my concern would be the fact that it looks like she has an undershot jaw, unless it is the pic, but her top lip looks big compared to the bottom...parrot mouth. :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think she's chewing . . . my Lamancha doe looks like that sometimes when she's disgruntled . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If her legs were set properly it would look more level, but it could use improvement. I would wish her a little more length of body as well, I'm very picky about that. . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As I mentioned Talitha..it could have just been the piccie :greengrin: And I'm glad you saw it too, mine often have their jaws going when I take a pic :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

She's bred to a buck who is very long. . . here I'll post a pix of him . . . this is a bad pix, his dam and sire both have long necks, so it's kind of scrunched up in this pix . . . but I am thinking of 'maybe' retaining a doe from her and then selling her come spring . . . I wish I could take her neck and put it on daisy . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He's very handsome.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:sigh: I made alot of green horn mistakes when buying these does . . . I'm kind of scared their udders may not be the 'best' . . . I am getting a doe kid from Muddy Creek from Catherine Willows in 2009 . . . but all the next does I buy will either be grown, proven stock, or kids out of multi champion does with nice udders . . . live and learn, I guess . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, you have to start somewhere, don't worry about it too much. :hug: I think for a beginner they are nice enough. Daisy is definitely a lot nicer in conformation than Saca. We started out with two does that were "so-so" I thought at the time. The one we sold to a good home (she's now producing milk for cheese-making & is very much loved). The other is still with us and freshened with a FANTASTIC udder!! So beautiful. . . . her conformation is good too, but she could be more level-rumped. 

These girls may surprise you.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am going to wait til after her second freshening before making a mental decision to sell Saca- but do you think 200-250 would be too much? Thanks.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is kind of a tough one as her legs by ADGA standard are se under her the way they should be when set up for show. The standard calls for there to be a basically straight line from their pin bons to their hock to thatir pasturn. Which she has. I know you said you cant see a lot of pictures...but if you can see the national winners on the adga site, you may see what i mean. most of the does have this straight lik=ne. there really isnt a whole lot of angulation to the rear leg. not like a horse. you will see some people setting their does legs further under them to make it so that one third of the udder is in front of the leg one third is hidden and one third is behind the leg. Which to a lot of people is more important then a steep rump. But when a doe has in proper leg angulation things just dont line up correctly. 
o







k lets see if i can do this....
see how this does has the thirds thing like i was talking about going on....while still maintaining the straightl ine from her pins to her hock to her pasturn?
this is another nice doe, but she is lacking a little bit in the rear angulation that the first doe has, that "line" isnt there as it was in the first doe.








hope this helpsbeth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Those Alpines are so beautiful!!!  

Why does it look like the Nigerians are "pushed down" to make them look more uphill but the Alpines look like they're standing naturally and are still uphill?? Is that just how some people show?? Sorry, that's kind of a silly question but I'm just curious why that is. . . .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

its just the breeding behind them. I see a lot of people punch their goats down too much to get that uphill and level look. A good dairy goat tust needs a tickle to level out a little some dont even need that. and they are bred with that uphill doe. 
Those are two of my favorite does in the alpine world. 
beth


----------

